# Betta breeders in the Bay Area?



## Lighterman (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if there are any members in this website who lives near the Bay Area (San Francisco, Oakland, etc) that breeds bettas. I'm not pretty happy supporting commercial betta sellers and I want some good quality bettas in the near future. 
Thx


----------

